# Can't get a good ground on my trailer



## jebber3 (Apr 2, 2007)

I just rewired an old Fulton galvanized trailer. Used brand new wire kit and ran a ground wire from each tail light up to the tongue. Connected the two rear ground wires with the one white wire, drilled a hole in the trailer tongue, used a steel brush to file off the hot dip, and screwed in the ground wires with a stainless washer and screw.

The problem is that the lights don't work unless the trailer is on the ball. In other words, the trailer lights are grounding from the vehicle and not the ground wires. This is alright, but, I'd rather do it right and get a good ground from the trailer.

I've tried relocating the ground two times with no luck. The only thing I can figure is that maybe the ground wire (16 ga) isn't large enough or maybe I need to ground the left and right wires seperately...?

THANKS FOR THE INPUT!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

All my trailers have grounded this way. I'm no 12v expert but I've never known a trailer to have a solid ground without having a good ground through the tow vehicle.

Maybe others will be of more help.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

It sounds like your ground wire on the truck side of the plug is bad.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

If the ground wire (white) is made thru the plug and grounded to the vehicle so that the ground is complete when plugged together instead of on the trailer you will have a good ground even if the trailer is not on the ball.. good luck


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

The power to run the lights is supplied by the vehicle, therefore the ground for the lights must also come from the vehicle.

Typically that is done through the trailer ball, but I have had to run a separate ground wire from the vehicle to the trailer due to not being able to get a sufficient ground through the ball and hitch.


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

It sounds like you are not useing the ground pin on your trailer connector, if this is true you must connect your ground wire to it to get a ground. If you have a flat four connector the pin on the truck half of the connector that is exposed is the ground. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Had the same issue with my sportsman trailer, I took a grinder (wire brush wont cut it) and went down to super bare metal before attaching the ground wire. Problem solved.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

run separate ground wire to lights do not use trailer as ground.works better. also no electrolysis which speeds up corrision on galvanized and especially aluminum.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

first thing get test light and make sure plug on truck works. use ground on truck plug to check do not use truck itself for ground.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

BBCAT said:


> It sounds like your ground wire on the truck side of the plug is bad.


Absolutely.


----------

